# Have you tried this device before?



## Silver (13/4/17)

Hi all

Creating this thread for members that want to *find out if anyone has tried a particular device and what they think.*

Bear in mind that the forum's search function is quite powerful, so first check on there (top right). You will likely find something written about most devices unless they are very new. And there are quite a few reviews on various devices, check the reviews sections.

If you cant find anything using the Search and you dont feel like creating a new thread or just want a quick check, feel free to use this thread

Lets see how it goes...

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (13/4/17)

Interesting @Silver , let me open the dance floor............ODIS 16mm. Anyone tried it. I think it will be a killer atty for a REO GRAND. What is your thoughts @Rob Fisher , @SAVapeGear , @Takie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/4/17)

Petrus said:


> Interesting @Silver , let me open the dance floor............ODIS 16mm. Anyone tried it. I think it will be a killer atty for a REO GRAND. What is your thoughts @Rob Fisher , @SAVapeGear , @Takie



Nope haven't tried it... actually haven't tried a REO for a month or so now... I pretty much only really use a Billet Box or my Skyline these days...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (13/4/17)

@Silver presume this is a "authentic only" thread ?

Reactions: Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (13/4/17)

Nope,haven't tried it yet.

I wanted to get it but a little worried the single airflow will not be enough for me.

And the fact that it is only single coil also worries me that I won't be able to get to my resistance for a reo.

But I think it would be perfect for my SVA DNA75.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (13/4/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Nope,haven't tried it yet.
> 
> I wanted to get it but a little worried the single airflow will not be enough for me.
> 
> ...



You can always try the clo.... oh wait see your avatar now

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (13/4/17)

Daniel said:


> @Silver presume this is a "authentic only" thread ?



Hi @Daniel 
This is not an "authentic only" thread. At least that was not the intention. It's for any device.


----------



## CJ van Tonder (13/4/17)

Think this is awesome thanks guys 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mahir (13/4/17)

Awesome thread. Been looking at getting a new mod and needed thoughts on my next purchase, being said, anyone try the Oni Dna133 from Asmodus? I'm looking at getting a DNA mod but I'm hella broke and on a budget. The Oni is going for R1500 and looking at other Dna mods, this seems a good price


----------



## daniel craig (13/4/17)

Mahir said:


> Awesome thread. Been looking at getting a new mod and needed thoughts on my next purchase, being said, anyone try the Oni Dna133 from Asmodus? I'm looking at getting a DNA mod but I'm hella broke and on a budget. The Oni is going for R1500 and looking at other Dna mods, this seems a good price


The Lavabox DNA200 mod is cheap at Sir Vape. It's a 75w single cell mod and at R850 it's a bargain.


----------



## DoubleD (13/4/17)

Petrus said:


> Interesting @Silver , let me open the dance floor............ODIS 16mm. Anyone tried it. I think it will be a killer atty for a REO GRAND. What is your thoughts @Rob Fisher , @SAVapeGear , @Takie



I think its going to be pretty much the same as the O16 (Origen Little 16). I agree it will fit the Reo Grand like a glove, perfect

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dolfie (14/4/17)

This one I saw yesterday and I like it alot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/4/17)

New Eleaf Ikonn. 50W semi mech with all the protections. + - $37.

Has anyone tried this yet? For me the greatest advantage would be that the tank is protected. Should be ok if you knock it over. Will fit most longish 22mm RBAs.

"Mike Vapes" likes it. Says the new .2 and .3 Ohm coils are good.

What do you think ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (15/4/17)

Mahir said:


> Awesome thread. Been looking at getting a new mod and needed thoughts on my next purchase, being said, anyone try the Oni Dna133 from Asmodus? I'm looking at getting a DNA mod but I'm hella broke and on a budget. The Oni is going for R1500 and looking at other Dna mods, this seems a good price


Oni and Stride from the same stable. Did not enjoy the stride at all. Looks great but feels cheap in hand.

Id take a minikin v2 or boost even over a Oni33 every day.

Are you looking for all the control DNA offers or just want a DNA because DNA?

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scissorhands (15/4/17)

GeekVape gbox s100
Looks pretty good for $70, too bulky for work/out & about but for a braai/drive i think this could work

Dual batts
100 watts
6-7 ml (estimated)
Fits 25mm attys

Any Thoughts/comments?


----------



## Cor (15/4/17)

Hello everyone ime looking @ getting my first DNA device and ive been looking @ the lavabox DNA75?Does any one know if its a good mod?


----------



## Stosta (15/4/17)

Scissorhands said:


> View attachment 91683
> 
> GeekVape gbox s100
> Looks pretty good for $70, too bulky for work/out & about but for a braai/drive i think this could work
> ...





M5000 said:


> This device has an almost identical squonk bottle/tube design as the Kanger. The battery life is great too. Besides that I must say this is a seriously boring device, well I personally find it to be dull. It's quite large and is made for big hands really. My personal, dodgy, side-by-side device comparisons seemed to suggest that it may not actually be putting out nearly as much power as it displays. I only tried this because I found that one of my regular setups needed way more wattage on this. Buy a HCigar Inbox, the price difference gets you a Maze rda, dna chip and a brilliantly-designed device.



@M5000 had this to say on it.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## kev mac (16/4/17)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Creating this thread for members that want to *find out if anyone has tried a particular device and what they think.*
> 
> ...


Love this idea.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (16/4/17)

Mahir said:


> Awesome thread. Been looking at getting a new mod and needed thoughts on my next purchase, being said, anyone try the Oni Dna133 from Asmodus? I'm looking at getting a DNA mod but I'm hella broke and on a budget. The Oni is going for R1500 and looking at other Dna mods, this seems a good price


I saw a Phil Brusardos' review yesterday on the VooPoo Drag (don't laugh) a 157w mod with a new chip called the Gene.This mod has upgrade DNA like capabilities and received a stellar review by Phil.This mod is on presale at 3fvapes for $53usd! I just ordered a Triad DNA and recently got a SX mini q class and need another mod like the proverbial hole in head,but I was so impressed by this ones capabilities and price that my trigger finger is twitching like crazy, I think this may be a groundbreaker!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir (16/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> Oni and Stride from the same stable. Did not enjoy the stride at all. Looks great but feels cheap in hand.
> 
> Id take a minikin v2 or boost even over a Oni33 every day.
> 
> ...



Why? I haven't had a DNA mod before so I wanted to try it out. I had a Minikin v2 before, enjoyed it


----------



## boxerulez (16/4/17)

Mahir said:


> Why? I haven't had a DNA mod before so I wanted to try it out. I had a Minikin v2 before, enjoyed it


Because DNA means nothing to me... i dont need all the fancy controls. 70-75 watts all day long no temp control for me...

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (16/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> Because DNA means nothing to me... i dont need all the fancy controls. 70-75 watts all day long no temp control for me...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


No temp control! Sies, shame on you Sir, shame I say ...  I only use temp control, but I think DNA is for folks who want to tinker. The YiHi chipset is easier to setup and use. Having said that, apparently there is a new VO chipset being produced? Should be interesting to see what will be done with it.


----------



## Fuzz (18/4/17)

Has anyone tried the KOF (King of Flavour) RDTA by Hop n Vape, along with the Rashomon RDA by the same manufacturer?

Keen to hear first hand experiences as I have seen all the reviews, and I'd like to know if the flavour on these is really that good?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahir (18/4/17)

Fuzz said:


> Has anyone tried the KOF (King of Flavour) RDTA by Hop n Vape, along with the Rashomon RDA by the same manufacturer?
> 
> Keen to hear first hand experiences as I have seen all the reviews, and I'd like to know if the flavour on these is really that good?
> 
> ...



The Rashomon is awesome. Highly recommend it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (19/4/17)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Creating this thread for members that want to *find out if anyone has tried a particular device and what they think.*
> 
> ...


The Ivogo Rock RDTA selling at FT for $16 looks interesting,reviews have been good and at the price it has my eye.


----------

